# Wing Chun in Dallas/Fort Worth



## GOMAB (Jun 12, 2005)

looking hard for WC school in the arlington,dallas,fort worth,grand prairie areas.


----------



## Kuen1 (Sep 14, 2005)

1715 Wall St. Garland, TX 75040. 

Wing Chun
Tuesday/Thursday: 7pm-10pm
Saturday: 12:30-Finish

Self Defense & CQC
Monday/Wednesday: 7pm-10pm


----------

